# Telluride sidecountry fatality



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

One report said the pack got punctured.....


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Just saw this on TGR earlier today. RIP. Not looking like a good year for Colorado.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Hate to see this happen, but this year's snowpack is a disaster. I haven't hit the BC once this year. Been riding lifts all season long. Shit is hairy out there and I'm too green to deal with it.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

He's survived by a wife and kid. My heart goes out to them.

I met the wife and kid of the guy who was killed inbounds at Winter Park at the Evergreen Winter Fest a couple of weeks ago. Caught me completely off guard. She asked where we had the donation place setup for him and I was like, "Oh, are you looking to make a donation?" She responded politely, "No, I'm his wife." Fuuuuuuuuck. What do you say to someone in a situation like that? I managed to stammer out something, but damn... Kid couldn't have been more than a couple of months old.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

This one seems to be the classic example of someone thinking the equipment made it safe enough for him to venture in that terrain. This also goes to prove that sound decision making is your only option. As soon as you are caught in a slide, you are rolling the dice and it can come up snake eyes. 

So bummed out this happened. This is now the fifth avalanche related death of the season and our average is six. Unfortunately, it's just getting warmed up. I really hope we don't hit the double digits. I've just started venturing into some steeper below treeline runs. Things are touchy. This is the year to think about consequence first and foremost. What happens if it does slide? If you got a thick stand of trees below your slope, what Bruce Tremper calls the "bread slicer", is it a good idea to be on that slope? 

RIP Nate.


----------

